# existing crawlspaces and attics



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

what tricks do you residential guys use in old attics and crawlspaces, the only residential work i do is for family and friends. in crawlspaces i use a mortar mixing sled to haul tools and materials and obviously battery lights, knee pads and yoga mat. attics i usually bring plywood walk planks and 5 gal buckets for tools and material and battery lights. anybody have any better things and ways to work in these areas.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I load everything up into a Husky tray, use whatever battery light I am using at the time, and go get in and out as quick as possible. 

I have a piece of plywood in the truck for spanning attic joists, but I try to do my work as fast as possible so that I don't need it, since that in itself is heavy and another thing that takes time to carry up and in.

That's all a lie though, I use cheap labor to do it for me now :thumbup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Attic work is much better in the winter. A good respirator helps too.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I put everything in a bag and do a hit and run. The more I take up there the more I have to take out.

Maj is different. He takes a tent, a sleeping bag, a barbecue, some organic wieners and a box of donuts.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

99cents said:


> Yeah, I put everything in a bag and do a hit and run. The more I take up there the more I have to take out.
> 
> Maj is different. He takes a tent, a sleeping bag, a barbecue, some organic wieners and a box of donuts.


And fire up the noisy cordless impact once in awhile sounds like you are working


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Organic wieners, whats the point? Ok, I'll settle for some veggie corn dogs.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I'm no longer in the attic and crawl space 'game.'

If I were, I'd purchase a toy drone to fly pull-lines across the cavity -- so that I could pull most times from outside the space. My intent being to lay the cable directly down, as continuously supported, only strapping near its exit and entry.

As it stands, I'd send up a trooper with a Zip-It extendable pole. ( Labor Saving Devices )

Similar item: Wirespanner plus.

Plan B: 1/2" PVC dry fitted up to the length required. The elements held together with Tek screws at the couplings. ( 5' elements )

You can make the PVC chain walk to the left or right by attaching a 'cam' at the far end. ( cam = plumber's quarter turn + a short stub of scrap pvc. ) The 'cam' is easy to tie on to, as well.


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Maybe a robot like the SWAT guys use?


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Hire an apprentice!


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep. Apprentice with a 2-way radio.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Lots of good stuff to take on the attic or crawl space tour.

Filter mask if a respirator is too bulky. I like the kind with a metal band near the top that I can bend to keep my glasses from fogging up.

Bring duct tape for those HVAC ducts your're gonna mess up.

A couple of plastic bags for dead critters.

A small camera so you can brag about where you work.

A head light so you can see without having to move a flash light around.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I like I like my lighted glasses even better than my headlamp in a crawl space 










they get knocked off less. I am also a fan of these lightweight hardhats I get at one of my customers, they call them bump caps 










The safety nazis make people wear these in locations there's really no reason to wear anything but they don't want life to be too easy. But they are just enough protection for bumping your head on a rafter / joist. A full size hardhat falls off or gets knocked off constantly. It also and sets off your head too far, so you're knocking your hardhat in spots you'd have had enough room if you weren't wearing it. 

In filthy places in general, a set of Tyvek coveralls is worth the $10. 










I like a tool roll like the CLC 1173 for a lot of situations 










A tool pouch on your belt is no good if you're crawling around, neither is stuffing your pockets. With a tool roll you can spread out your stuff on the ground, floor, insulation, etc. and you know if there's anything missing when you pack up to leave. Any kind of open tote or carrier is prone to winding up spilled as you crawl up into the attic or down into the crawl space. For the same reason a parachute bag like the McGuire Nicholas 22006-P 










is good because it is just about spill proof.


----------



## BlueOval5272 (Jul 25, 2015)

I fill a Klein canvas bag with the hand tools, screws, and wirenuts I'll need. Strap on a headlamp, grab an impact and get going. Simple is better. I have a carabiner I use for my keys that the bag gets hooked to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't wear a hardhat in attics or crawlspaces....or anywhere else for that 
matter. But, if I had one like @splatz showed I'd try wearing it in an attic.
Be a nice change to be in attic and NOT get a roofing nail in the back of
the head. :blink:
P&L


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

The best method I've found is to send my employee into the attic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I don't wear a hardhat in attics or crawlspaces....or anywhere else for that
> matter. But, if I had one like @splatz showed I'd try wearing it in an attic.
> Be a nice change to be in attic and NOT get a roofing nail in the back of
> the head. :blink:
> P&L


I like it but I would cut the peak off or wear it backwards.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are we seriously talking about wearing a hardhat in an attic?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Are we seriously talking about wearing a hardhat in an attic?


Yes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I demand that splatz posts a picture of himself wearing that hard hat and those glasses with the lights.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just go up and roll around. As long as I can get wifi up there and surf the net, I don't mind.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Majewski said:


> I just go up and roll around. As long as I can get wifi up there and surf the net, I don't mind.


About time we heard from you .... This thread has your name all over it:jester:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I demand that splatz posts a picture of himself wearing that hard hat and those glasses with the lights.


I thought you said you'd stop sending me d1ck picks once I sent you a picture with the ass cut out of the Tyvek coveralls.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Never would have thought about wearing a hard hat in an attic, but after snagging my noggin on a roofing nail and getting some stitches.... Been thinking about one of these...

https://www.petzl.com/NL/en/Professional/Helmets#.WLnK1RiZP-Y

Even with apprentices... You still seem to need to get up there. Plus, what happens when one of them does the same thing?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

splatz said:


> I thought you said you'd stop sending me d1ck picks once I sent you a picture with the ass cut out of the Tyvek coveralls.


We're both adults here and you knew damn well that was a lie.

Why wasn't this OP just addressed to me in a pm? I could've set it straight first. lol


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

splatz said:


> I thought you said you'd *start* sending me d1ck picks once I sent you a picture with the ass cut out of the Tyvek coveralls.


Is this what you meant to say?


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

The best trick I have for side job attic work? "I'm sorry. I would love to do it for you, but I'm not insured." The best trick I have for employment required attic work? Wiremold.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Make yourself as comfortable as possible. Lots of water for summer work, comfortable clothes, maybe an extra pair for when you're done and soaked. Again, something to protect your lungs and you'll feel a whole lot better when you are done. As others mentioned organization is key, do it one trip if possible and right so you don't have to go back any time soon.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

IF I lived in an area where many poisonous and venomous thingys dwell in/above/below houses.... I would probably kill myself.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> IF I lived in an area where many poisonous and venomous thingys dwell in/above/below houses.... I would probably kill myself.


When I worked in houses as an apprentice it was mostly in the inter-city. Not much different...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> IF I lived in an area where many poisonous and venomous thingys dwell in/above/below houses.... I would probably kill myself.


The advantage of living where real winter happens. Cold weather kills things.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> The advantage of living where real winter happens. Cold weather kills things.


Snakes and such, oh yeah. Mammals, not so much. They head for the balmy indoors in cold weather...people and critters.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Corysan said:


> When I worked in houses as an apprentice it was mostly in the inter-city. Not much different...




Like eastern Washington 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Best tool in the attic next to an apprentice of course










Cheers
John


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Majewski said:


> IF I lived in an area where many poisonous and venomous thingys dwell in/above/below houses.... I would probably kill myself.


You better stop taking trips to Maui. It's the centipede capitol of USA


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I always make sure I have a bottle of water and roll of tp for my nose when I climb out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> IF I lived in an area where many poisonous and venomous thingys dwell in/above/below houses.... I would probably kill myself.


One learns to carry a gun with snake shot.



Corysan said:


> When I worked in houses as an apprentice it was mostly in the inter-city. Not much different...


One learns to carry a gun.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> The advantage of living where real winter happens. Cold weather kills things.


Unfortunately not too many larger bipeds.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sparky402 said:


> I always make sure I have a bottle of water and roll of tp for my nose when I climb out.


Nice to have a spray bottle of saline solution for your nose.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

sparky402 said:


> I always make sure I have a bottle of water and roll of tp for my nose when I climb out.


Now that's just a waste of a great nose pickin opportunity:blink:


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

An apprentice, a couple walkie talkies and a two minute talk about:

1. Not being in a hurry.
2. Staying on the framing.
3. How much ceiling repairs cost.


I really hope I'm not jinxing myself by posting this. :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

And for crawl spaces. The two minute talk is as follows:

1. Most spiders don't bite.
2. Brush off when you're done. I don't want the van seats dirty.
3. I'm buying lunch but I get to choose where.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bartstop said:


> An apprentice, a couple walkie talkies and a two minute talk about:
> 
> 1. Not being in a hurry.
> 2. Staying on the framing.
> ...


*Oops!*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bartstop said:


> And for crawl spaces. The two minute talk is as follows:
> 
> 1. Most spiders don't bite.
> 2. Brush off when you're done. I don't want the van seats dirty.
> 3. I'm buying lunch but I get to choose where.


*Hate to tell you but in some places, all spiders bite!*


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Dude spiders bite, they bite a lot...they bite hard. Spiders love the Majewski!

I am going to lose a lot of weight in attics this Spring/Summer!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Dude spiders bite, they bite a lot...they bite hard. Spiders love the Majewski!
> 
> I am going to lose a lot of weight in attics this Spring/Summer!


When I first bought my house I was putting bug bombs all over and went in the crawlspace to set 3 off but had to retreat to my vehicle get a pistol and kill a 5' snake before setting them off.

When I came back a day later I was sweeping up spiders like you wouldn't believe in places I hadn't seen any before bombing. 

Not to mention that many were visible in webs alive and well afterwards, especially in the attic.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Majewski said:


> Dude spiders bite, they bite a lot...they bite hard. Spiders love the Majewski!
> 
> I am going to lose a lot of weight in attics this Spring/Summer!


You knuckle-head...

Stay away from rivers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> You knuckle-head...
> 
> Stay away from rivers.


I was cutting pompous grass plants in my front yard here and was bitten under the arm by a black widow. 

It looked bad so I went to the urgent care doc's office.

He said "I guess you aren't allergic but you could be next time from the bite". 

I have been very cautious since then.


----------

